#ubuntu-classroom 2006-12-26
<harry> i'm here?
<harry> i'm here
<nalioth> hi
<QwertyM> oO
<QwertyM> ubotu!
<borg> O.o
<nalioth> SilentDis: a little less static here
<nalioth> what software did you find that is in the RPM?
<QwertyM> oO > Oo
<SilentDis> nalioth, lol yes
<harry> nalioth: lightscribe?
<borg> QwertyM, -_-
<nalioth> who found the RPM for it?
<harry> nalioth: lightscribe: http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadSection/linux/index.aspx?id=814
<SilentDis> nalioth, i just did a google search for harry, and advised on one way to use the .rpm file (with alien)
<harry> nalioth: to install lightscribe?
<nalioth> let me look
<nalioth> one should always use source code or .deb files if possible
<nalioth> using rpms or .tgz (slackware package files) can lead to system instability
<harry> SilentDis: is alien an application?
<harry> SilentDis: is alien an application? that i have to install first?
<nalioth> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<harry> nalioth: so its still not good to install alien, am i right?
<nalioth> alien is ok
<nalioth> it is a native Ubuntu package
<harry> nalioth: how come you're so sure about that?
<nalioth> i'm a big contributor to Ubuntu :)
<harry> nalioth: ah I see, so you mean to say "one of the developers"
<nalioth> alien not only works for RPMs, it works for other formats, too
<nalioth> none of which should be used, if you have a choice
<harry> nalioth: so i have to sudo apt-get install alien
<nalioth> i do not like proprietary software (which lightscribe is) but it seems there is no other choice but to use the RPM
<nalioth> yes, that will install alien
<SilentDis> harry:  i've read up on it, they posted a bunch of info from their e-mails back and forth with the support folks... it looks like, at this moment, there's support for Lightscribe in Dapper, but not in Edgy.  in edgy, the tools cause segfaults.
<SilentDis> nalioth:  LaCie was the last one working on it, from the looks of things.
<harry> SilentDis: thats helpful, are they working on it for edgy? cause i'm using edgy
<nalioth> yes, they are working on it for edgy.
<SilentDis> harry:  from what I can tell, yes.
<SilentDis> i have to get going, take care all :)
<harry> nalioth: well thanks a lot, i'll just be waiting for its release
<nalioth> in some cases, if you HAVE to have something that is only available as an RPM or other format, you would use alien
<nalioth> i always look for a source package if one is available
<nalioth> nny: catch the /topic ?
<nalioth> this is where we hold classes
<nalioth> and take folks aside to help them with in depth problems in a more relaxed environment
<nalioth> nny: ?
<nny> yes
<nny> sorry was in other channel
<nalioth> why not ask -classroom stuff in here?
<nny> i am gonna read over the transcripts... been trying to find new ways to expand my knowledge... more in depth stuff etc
<nalioth> maybe there is something you'd like to teach . . . .
<nny> hmm i would be interested.. maybe outline something before to make sure info is correct etc.
<nny> i have always wanted to.. then again there are things I would like to learn as well
<nalioth> well, helping folks teaches you stuff
<nny> so true
<nny> yeah... I would actually... I am not code side heavy, I personally have plenty of basic linux experience, started on gentoo 6 years ago
<nny> then slack, stuck on ubuntu for the last year and a half
<nny> IMHO ubuntu has made great progress for the community.. i swear it's harder these days for me to admin my clients win boxes
#ubuntu-classroom 2006-12-27
<ciplogic> Hi all, I sow that I can spare around 2 hours/day and I want to contribute as much as possible to Ubuntu. I am mostly a C++ developer on CAD systems (which probably does not help as much) but of course I know C, a bit of C# and I am ready to learn
<gnomefreak> ok you ready?
<metguru> gnomefreak: sorry i took so long
<metguru> yea
<gnomefreak> metguru: type gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<gnomefreak> metguru: let me know whaen its opened with gksudo
<metguru> it opened with gedit
<gnomefreak> good now delete everything in it except the wine repo if you want to keep that one
<metguru> no, i don't think i need that, i have wine already
<gnomefreak> than deelete everything
<metguru> so totally clear>
<metguru> ?
<metguru> ok
<gnomefreak> ok keep it open
<metguru> ok
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39072/plain/   copy and plaste the sources.list on the link i just gave you into your empty file
<gnomefreak> s/plaste/paste
<gnomefreak> metguru: let me know when they are all there
<metguru> what is s/plaste/paste
<gnomefreak> metguru: i fixed my spelling error
<metguru> o, lol sry
<gnomefreak> metguru: copy and paste the stuff on that link into your empty file
<metguru> i did
<gnomefreak> metguru: click save
<gnomefreak> metguru: than close geidt
<metguru> ok
<metguru> ok
<gnomefreak> metguru: in terminal type sudo apt-get update
<metguru> i got two errors
<metguru> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<metguru> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gnomefreak> metguru: close synaptic
<metguru> ok
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get update
<metguru> ok
<metguru> its done
<gnomefreak> metguru: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<gnomefreak> metguru: let me know when its done im going for a smoke while its installing
<metguru> lol
<metguru> ok
<gnomefreak> it done
<gnomefreak> is it done even
<metguru> its at some thing i have to read
<gnomefreak> metguru: its the liceince
<gnomefreak> just accept it
<metguru> and idk how to get passed, lol
<gnomefreak> metguru: it should ask you to type y
<metguru> o
<metguru> arhg
<gnomefreak> what?
<metguru> it just says <ok>
<gnomefreak> metguru: hit ctrl+c
<metguru> gnomefreak:nothing
<gnomefreak> after hitting the ctrl button and the C button at same time it should give you a prompt?
<metguru> its not dooing anything
<metguru> doing
<gnomefreak> metguru: close terminal that it is in
<metguru> ok
<gnomefreak> open terminal
<metguru> ok
<gnomefreak> metguru: type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gnomefreak> metguru: let me know if it asks for a y or n
<metguru> no
<gnomefreak> metguru: is it installing?
<metguru> Setting up java-common (0.25ubuntu1) ...
<metguru> Setting up libltdl3 (1.5.22-4) ...
<metguru> Setting up odbcinst1debian1 (2.2.11-13) ...
<metguru> Setting up unixodbc (2.2.11-13) ...
<gnomefreak> good
<gnomefreak> let me know when its done
<metguru> it is
<metguru> it went back to the chris@Lukas:~$
<gnomefreak> metguru: type sudo update-alternatives --config java
<gnomefreak> metguru: it will show you 3 choices?
<metguru> it says 1 program
<metguru> nothing to configure
<gnomefreak> metguru: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<gnomefreak> metguru: it should install everything else now as long as you accept the liceince
<metguru> Reading package lists... Done
<metguru> Building dependency tree
<metguru> Reading state information... Done
<metguru> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<metguru> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<metguru>   sun-java5-bin: Depends: sun-java5-jre (= 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<metguru> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<gnomefreak> metguru: type sudo apt-get -f install
<gnomefreak> metguru: is it installing the things now?
<metguru> yea
<gnomefreak> good
<metguru> then it asked if i wanted to continue and i hit y
<gnomefreak> good
<gnomefreak> metguru: let me know when its done
<metguru> now its back to that screen
<gnomefreak> metguru: what screen?
<metguru> give me a sec
<metguru> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39073/
<metguru> and i can't get passed it
<gnomefreak> metguru: hit the tab key until <ok> lights up
<gnomefreak> should be once
<metguru> ok
<gnomefreak> metguru: hit enter
<metguru> its installing
<metguru> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39074/
* mode/#ubuntu-classroom [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> finding out why they added that screen in there
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-classroom:LjL] : Ubuntu Open Week has now finished - thanks , everyone! | The classroom schedule is located at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom | Transcripts and logs are at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts and http://www.tonyyarusso.is-a-geek.com/irclogs/openweek/
* mode/#ubuntu-classroom [-o LjL]  by LjL
<gnomefreak> metguru: is it done?
<metguru> yea
<gnomefreak> metguru: now type sudo update-alternatives --config java
<metguru> frostwire is loading
<gnomefreak> metguru: let me know if it give syou 3 choices
<gnomefreak> metguru: your notdone yet :)
<metguru> ha, sorry
<metguru> no just 2
<gnomefreak> metguru: does one say 1.5 in it anywhere?
<gnomefreak> or 5.0
<metguru> java-1.5.0
<gnomefreak> metguru: type that number and hit enter
<gnomefreak> metguru: it might be 2
<metguru> Using `/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java' to provide `java'.
<gnomefreak> metguru: good
<gnomefreak> now you can play with frostwire
<metguru> man..why does it take so much to do that
<metguru> to install java
<gnomefreak> metguru: it doesnt take that much at all normally but they changed the java installer since i have installed it as i found out so you did it 2 times
<metguru> o
<metguru> why didn't it come up in the GUI as a package
* gnomefreak gonna wait until after newyears to figure that one out and if they can auto tab it to <ok>
<gnomefreak> metguru: apt-get isnt gui
<metguru> o
<metguru> well, thanks a lot for helping
<gnomefreak> the screen you saw (maybe blue?) is ran by crap cant remember now i just had it
<metguru> yea, it was blue
<gnomefreak> yeah its ran by a differnet library netcurses or someting (i think its ruby)
<metguru> oh
#ubuntu-classroom 2006-12-28
<emil_> witam
<deepsa> when is the next class
#ubuntu-classroom 2006-12-29
<Casanova> [OT]  http://prashblog.com/2006/12/29/kurukshetra-07-online-programming-contest/
#ubuntu-classroom 2006-12-30
<nalioth> dettoaltrimenti_: howdy
<dettoaltrimenti_> thanks nalioth
<dettoaltrimenti_> hello
<nalioth> how familiar are you with compiling stuff?
<dettoaltrimenti_> not too familiar. I managed to use Ark to unzip the tar.gz file, and that's where I am
<dettoaltrimenti_> and I've never installed anything, except through adept. so I've never compiled anything
<nalioth> ok
<nalioth> open adept or a konsole, whatever you're comfortable with
<dettoaltrimenti_> I'll go with adept
<dettoaltrimenti_> ok
<nalioth> install "build-essential" please
<dettoaltrimenti6> sorry I got kicked from konversation somehow- I installed build-essential
<nalioth> ok, in your openarena folder, do you see a "README" or "INSTALL" ?
<dettoaltrimenti6> i see a README
<nalioth> please do so  :)
<dettoaltrimenti6> I did- there's no information on installing
<dettoaltrimenti6> just system requirements, and explaining some possible problems with the game running
<nalioth> ok, then open a konsole, please in the openarena directory
<dettoaltrimenti6> ok, I'm there
<nalioth> type ./configure <enter> please
<dettoaltrimenti6> it says 'bash: ./configure: No such file or directory'
<nalioth> umkay
* nalioth goes to find the source package
<dettoaltrimenti6> by the way, i also downloaded the .deb file if that is any easier to do
<nalioth> gimme a couple of minutes please
<dettoaltrimenti6> of course
<nalioth> no, debs should not be used unless they are "Ubuntu" specific debs
<dettoaltrimenti6> oh ok
<crazy_bus> Why?
<nalioth> debian packages are different than Ubuntu packages
<nalioth> if you install a debian deb, it'll bring in other debian support debs
<dettoaltrimenti6> Debian has on organised packaging system. You will not bugger up your system by using stable repositories of packages. You can (will) screw up your system by installing individual deb files.
<nalioth> in the future, when you go to upgrade, you can have trouble
<dettoaltrimenti6> but ubuntu is great- the is only the 2nd program I've ever wanted that I couldn't download through adept
<crazy_bus> Aren't getdeb.net .deb, got all the nessicary files for ubuntu?
<nalioth> no
<nalioth> using debian debs will cause problems.
<nalioth> WILL.
<crazy_bus> But the website says the files are for ubuntu?
<nalioth> then that is ok, 'if' they are specifically for Ubuntu
<nalioth> dettoaltrimenti6: you still here?
<dettoaltrimenti6> yes nalioth
<dettoaltrimenti6> I'll have to leave for around an hour in the next 15 minutes though
<nalioth> ok, in /sources, you'll see another .bz2 file you'll need to open up
<dettoaltrimenti6> ok
<dettoaltrimenti6> should I extract it into the /oa060 folder?
<nalioth> extract it where it sits, please
<dettoaltrimenti6> done
<nalioth> now in your konsole, navigate into it, please
<dettoaltrimenti6> ok done
<nalioth> read the README  :)
<dettoaltrimenti6> got it- did 'make' and it's doing something now
<dettoaltrimenti6> ok ill be back soon, thanks for all the help
<nalioth> you're welcome
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-12-24
<mypapit> ???
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-12-25
<JtBits> filiz naviDAR para todos jijijijijjiijjiijij
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-12-26
<mypapit>  -
<mypapit>  
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-12-28
<Gunner_Sr> Is the MOTU Q and A still on?
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-12-29
<nekostar> hey all
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-12-30
<mypapit> ok nak chow dulu... wtf... fakap you all!!!
<lestat> ola
<lestat> y'a un cours ?
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-12-24
<_ryan> ls
<PrivateVoid> psleigha2, you in channel?
<psleigha2> PrivateVoid: yep
<PrivateVoid> cool...
<PrivateVoid> have a second course getting ironed out right now...
<PrivateVoid> how is February looking?
<PrivateVoid> it will be two sessions of partitioning by easwar and forestpixie
<PrivateVoid> psleigha2, I am trying to get them both to join the room so you can meet them
<PrivateVoid> thanks for coming guys... pleia is currently psleigha2
<PrivateVoid> say hello
<forestpixie> hi psleigha2
<psleigha2> PrivateVoid: feb is free, the only other thing on the schedule right now is developers week in late jan
<psleigha2> 'lo easwar and forestpixie
<easwar> lo psleigha2
<psleigha2> sorry, xmas nick :)
<PrivateVoid> no problem psleigha2
<forestpixie> well early feb is fine with me
<easwar> PrivateVoid +1, psl
<psleigha2> cool
<easwar> * psleigha2
<PrivateVoid> forestpixie, and easwar when you settle on the date you can let me and psleigha2 (pleia2) know
<easwar> ok,pv
<PrivateVoid> that way we can get it on the schedule
<PrivateVoid> I will also discuss with Tyche to have it included on the Fridge if applicable
<forestpixie> ok - psleigha2 you're usually logged into the BT page if I remember right
<forestpixie> PrivateVoid: yes the root thing is 17th Jan
<easwar> what are you doing with mike godawski, forestpixie ?
<psleigha2> forestpixie: hm?
<PrivateVoid> psleigha2, they are doing a Q&A on sudo and root
<PrivateVoid> it is scheduled for the 17th of January
<psleigha2> PrivateVoid: yep, already on the Classroom schedule
<psleigha2> I didn't know what she meant by "BT page" though
<forestpixie> PrivateVoid psleigha2 - we will either need 2 seperate sessions or a longish one
<psleigha2> forestpixie: you can schedule for as long as you like, half hour, one hour, three hours :)
<psleigha2> just let us know
<PrivateVoid> yep...
<PrivateVoid> I can edit the pages...
<PrivateVoid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Education/Events
<PrivateVoid> and setup your event page; like this one -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Education/Events/01172009
 * psleigha2 subscribes to Events
 * PrivateVoid smiles
<PrivateVoid> cool
<PrivateVoid> brb - wife offering treats for me to emerge from the basement
<forestpixie> lol
<forestpixie> psleigha2 PrivateVoid how about this then =  1st session on 1st Feb second on 7th Feb both at 1330UTC both sessions for 1.5hours
<psleigha2> that's fine
<forestpixie> just wait for PrivateVoid to get back in the cellar then  :)
<easwar> lol
<PrivateVoid> back
<forestpixie> lol - ^^
<forestpixie> does that look ok to you PrivateVoid
<PrivateVoid> ok -- will update the pages forestpixie
<PrivateVoid> those are both Sundays
<forestpixie> 7th is a sat
<PrivateVoid> oh.. yep
<forestpixie> I will make sure that the resources page gets dealt with over next few days
<forestpixie> PrivateVoid , psleigha2 - the only thing I'm a bit concerned about is a whole bunch of people talking at same time
<forestpixie> can that be dealt with
<PrivateVoid> from my understanding the room goes moderated
<PrivateVoid> with questions being PMd to the moderator
<forestpixie> ok - I guess I'll have a better understanding once I've been her with mike g
<forestpixie> s/her/here
<PrivateVoid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Education/Events
<PrivateVoid> forestpixie, please feel free to add/edit/remove from the event notices or the sub-pages
<forestpixie> ok cool - on another note - at some point we can get together if you like and anything that you'd like help with we can discuss
<PrivateVoid> forestpixie, easwar does that look good?
<easwar> PrivateVoid: no problem
<PrivateVoid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6418524&postcount=100
<PrivateVoid> we need to cover those topics for now
 * easwar assumes we = forestpixie , PrivateVoid and easwar
<forestpixie> looks good to me - though we'd guessed at 1.5 hours each session
<easwar> forestpixie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Education/Instructors
<PrivateVoid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Education/Resources
<PrivateVoid> any resources you add you should put in on that page
<forestpixie> yep - got that covered PrivateVoid
<PrivateVoid> which ones forestpixie ?
<forestpixie> the resources page
<PrivateVoid> cool.
<forestpixie> I'll make sure it's done this year - which sound odd ;)
<easwar> I think firewall,what is root and windows' linux equivalents should  be reniced to -15, PrivateVoid
<PrivateVoid> -15?
<forestpixie> root is in hand already easwar
<easwar> now I'm assuming root will also include /,/root and the user root
<easwar> PrivateVoid: high priority
 * forestpixie thinks bodhi should do virtualisation :)
<PrivateVoid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Education/Events/01172009
<easwar> PrivateVoid: seen that and reminded by forestpixie right now,rest of them
<PrivateVoid> you guys can also add yourselves to the Current Instructors section - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Education/Instructors
<forestpixie> ok
<PrivateVoid> gotta run and get some 'ingredients' for recipe the wife is making...
<PrivateVoid> be back in a wee bit
<forestpixie> ok - I'm away too - ty psleigha2 :) speak soon
<easwar> well,see ya psleigha2
 * PrivateVoid waves
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-12-25
<l-isla> @ChanServ
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-12-24
<MenZa> Test.
<MenZa> Aha.
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-12-25
<pigphish1> Merry Christmas Everyone!
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-12-26
<AlanBell> testing lernid
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-12-27
 * shriekout $decode(s60gwKe068fRILDHtOPAzLTZISEhDQpuaWNrILDHtOMNCnF1aXQgOrDHtOMgx9ewocfXsKE=,m)
<crimsun> (sorry, waylaid by travel wifi)
<crimsun> Welcome to this $timeofday's impromptu session on triaging ALSA bugs in Ubuntu and submitting fixes upstream
<crimsun> A couple things to note: you'll need ubuntu-dev-tools, patchutils, git-core installed
<crimsun> you'll also need some familiarity with C, though it doesn't need to be deep magic guru stuff
<crimsun> Agendum: 1. Low-hanging fruit: bugs with known-working quirks commented in the bug reports
<crimsun> 2. Not really fruit: Powerdown bugs
<crimsun> 3. Submitting patches upstream
<crimsun> Some required reading: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems, in particular https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems/KarmicCaveats
<crimsun> Next, free space requirements: you'll need about 300 MB free for git trees
<crimsun> We'll be checking out three git trees: upstream linux-2.6 (Linus's tree), sound-2.6 (upstream ALSA kernel tree), ubuntu-lucid
<crimsun> After ensuring that you have the prerequisites above installed, you'll do:
<crimsun> git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git linux-2.6.git
<crimsun> then:
<crimsun> git clone --referenc linux-2.6.git/ git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/tiwai/sound-2.6.git
<crimsun> sorry, that's --reference
<crimsun> then: git clone --reference linux-2.6.git/ git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git
<crimsun> Let's look at examples in the meantime (if you're waiting for them to complete)
<apparle> crimsun: can I interrupt
<crimsun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/487884
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 487884 in linux "No sound driver for Gateway 4525GZ" [Low,Fix committed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 487884 in linux "No sound driver for Gateway 4525GZ" [Low,Fix committed]
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 487884 in linux "No sound driver for Gateway 4525GZ" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487884
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487884 in linux "No sound driver for Gateway 4525GZ" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487884
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 487884 in linux "No sound driver for Gateway 4525GZ" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487884
<crimsun> apparle: can it wait for about 10 minutes?
<apparle> crimsun: no problem...
<crimsun> apparle: thanks
<crimsun> So, some background:
<crimsun> there are a lot of AC'97 codecs that need some sort of quirk applied
<crimsun> About four to five years ago, I spent a good long while getting the most common ones applied
<crimsun> Those were mostly binding of 'Master' and 'Headphone' mixer controls and binding 'Headphone' to an indicator LED (for mute status)
<crimsun> These days, for AC'97, we'll see a few stragglers that need inverted external amplifier power down (EAPD) applied
<crimsun> This symptom most frequently manifests itself in needing 'External Amplifier' to be muted for sound to be audible.
<crimsun> There's an existing quirk for this called inv_eapd
<crimsun> If you were to pass this option on the command line or in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, it would look similar to:
<crimsun> ac97_quirk=inv_eapd
<crimsun> e.g., modprobe snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=inv_eapd
<crimsun> [after which point you could use 'External Amplifier' being unmuted for sound to be audible, which is the accepted norm]
<crimsun> most AC'97 quirks live in their respective drivers
<crimsun> the three most common ones are sound/pci/intel8x0.c, sound/pci/atiixp.c, and sound/pci/via82xx.c [though there are numerous others in sound/pci/]
<crimsun> so, for bug 487884, we're looking specifically at applying this quirk
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 487884 in linux "No sound driver for Gateway 4525GZ" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487884
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487884 in linux "No sound driver for Gateway 4525GZ" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487884
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 487884 in linux "No sound driver for Gateway 4525GZ" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487884
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 487884 in linux "No sound driver for Gateway 4525GZ" [Low,Fix committed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 487884 in linux "No sound driver for Gateway 4525GZ" [Low,Fix committed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487884 in linux "No sound driver for Gateway 4525GZ" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487884
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 487884 in linux "No sound driver for Gateway 4525GZ" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487884
<crimsun> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/36040747/Card0.Codecs.codec97.0.ac97.0.0.txt has the important information
<crimsun> Namely, we need the PCI SSID, which in this case is 0x161f203a
<crimsun> we next look at the source file that needs to be modified, which is sound/pci/intel8x0.c
<crimsun> at this point, we should change working directories to wherever we cloned ubuntu-lucid.git
<crimsun> next, we'll create a separate branch (some people use topic namespace)
<crimsun> $ git checkout -b lp487884
<crimsun> then, we'll edit the source file
<crimsun> $ $EDITOR sound/pci/intel8x0.c
<crimsun> AC'97 quirks live in the ac97_quirks[] struct, and they should be ordered by subvendor ID
<crimsun> From this point the addition should be fairly straightforward. Add another stanza, fill in the human-friendly model name, add the quirk type
<crimsun> $ git commit -a -e -s
<crimsun> The first line of your commit message should briefly describe the change
<crimsun> ALSA: intel8x0: Mute External Amplifier by default for Gateway 4525GZ
<crimsun> the next line (delimited by a blank line) should be the BugLink id, which is something that is Ubuntu syntax-specific for the kernel team
<crimsun> BugLink: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/487884
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 487884 in linux "No sound driver for Gateway 4525GZ" [Low,Fix committed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 487884 in linux "No sound driver for Gateway 4525GZ" [Low,Fix committed]
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 487884 in linux "No sound driver for Gateway 4525GZ" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487884
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487884 in linux "No sound driver for Gateway 4525GZ" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487884
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 487884 in linux "No sound driver for Gateway 4525GZ" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487884
<crimsun> Next, describe the change:
<crimsun> This Gateway model needs External Amplifier muted for audible playback,
<crimsun> so set the inv_eapd quirk for it.
<crimsun> .
<crimsun> Make sure that you keep lines wrapped at 80 characters; many maintainers prefer 72 characters.
<crimsun> Finally, if the change is very simple (like this one), then you should submit it to the stable tree so that it ends up in Ubuntu
<crimsun> Above your Signed-off-by line you should have:
<crimsun> CC: stable@kernel.org
<crimsun> .
<crimsun> After saving your commit message, the change will be committed, and you can generate a patch to send upstream.
<crimsun> There are several ways of doing this, but upstream ALSA likes separate patches.
<crimsun> So, we'll use:
<crimsun> git format-patch -o ~ master
<crimsun> You'll end up with ~/0001-ALSA-...
<crimsun> This is the patch that you'll attach to your e-mail message. The e-mail should be sent to alsa-devel@alsa-project.org, with Takashi Iwai and myself CCed
<crimsun> And that's pretty much the process for bite-sized fixes.
<crimsun> apparle: you're up
<apparle> got it clear
<apparle> but I am having a problem
<apparle> what to do abt this
<apparle> git.kernel.org[0: 149.20.20.136]: errno=Connection refused git.kernel.org[0: 199.6.1.166]: errno=Connection refused git.kernel.org[0: 204.152.191.40]: errno=Connection refused git.kernel.org[0: 130.239.17.7]: errno=Connection refused fatal: unable to connect a socket (Connection refused)
<apparle> I am behing a stringent firewall(university)
<crimsun> apparle: you'll need to use another protocol, then, like http
<crimsun> (which is unfortunate, because it's less optimized, but it's one of the few ways to continue if you're behind a firewall)
<apparle> Initialized empty Git repository in /home/apparle/linux-2.6.git/.git/ fatal: http://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git/info/refs download error - Failed connect to git.kernel.org:80; Operation now in progress
<apparle> what to do?
<crimsun> apparle: firewalls are a bit beyond the scope of this discussion
<crimsun> in brief, see git-clone(1)'s "GIT URLS" section for a description
<apparle> crimsun: you mean in the man page?
<crimsun> apparle: yes
<crimsun> Okay, continuing.
<crimsun> The next bug we'll consider is no more difficult, but it moves into problematic areas of HDA.
<crimsun> In bug 461062, we need to ensure that the reporter's hardware doesn't suffer from distortion when the PCM volume is set to max.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 461062 in linux "0x11d41981 on 0x103c30d8 misreports dB information, needs PCM capped at 0 dB" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461062
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461062 in linux "0x11d41981 on 0x103c30d8 misreports dB information, needs PCM capped at 0 dB" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461062
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 461062 in linux "0x11d41981 on 0x103c30d8 misreports dB information, needs PCM capped at 0 dB" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 461062 in linux "0x11d41981 on 0x103c30d8 misreports dB information, needs PCM capped at 0 dB" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 461062 in linux "0x11d41981 on 0x103c30d8 misreports dB information, needs PCM capped at 0 dB" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461062
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461062 in linux "0x11d41981 on 0x103c30d8 misreports dB information, needs PCM capped at 0 dB" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461062
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 461062 in linux "0x11d41981 on 0x103c30d8 misreports dB information, needs PCM capped at 0 dB" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461062
<crimsun> To do this, we need to inspect the reporter's HDA codec, which is attached at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/34413094/Card0.Codecs.codec.0.txt
<crimsun> So, I'll walk through doing this from the top.
<crimsun> Firstly, we need to know which codec patch to modify. That information is given at the beginning of the codec information, so, Analog Devices AD1981
<crimsun> When you've triaged enough bugs, you no longer look at the ^Codec line but at the ^Vendor Id line
<crimsun> So, knowing that it's an Analog Devices HDA codec, we'll need to look at sound/pci/hda/patch_analog.c
<crimsun> Next, we look at the ^Vendor Id line and match it with the entry in the snd_hda_preset_analog[] struct
<crimsun> (which is located toward the end of the file)
<crimsun> { .id = 0x11d41981, .name = "AD1981", .patch = patch_ad1981 },
<crimsun> so, now we know which function to inspect (patch_ad1981())
<crimsun> We need one more piece of information: whether the reporter's hardware is using a specific model quirk.
<crimsun> To do that, we look at the ^Subsystem Id in the codec output
<crimsun> In this case, it's 0x103c30d8
<crimsun> Now, in patch_ad1981(), ad1981_cfg_tbl[] is used to see if any quirks are necessary
<crimsun> So we scroll up in the source file to it, and we see that there's a vendor mask already applied:
<crimsun> SND_PCI_QUIRK_VENDOR(0x103c, "HP nx", AD1981_HP),
<crimsun> This tells us that we need to look at the AD1981_HP model quirk in patch_ad1981()
<crimsun> So we return to patch_ad1981() and look at the section for that model.
<crimsun> Sure enough, there's no existing cap being set for that model.
<crimsun> Next, we verify our finding again by looking at the codec output
<crimsun> To do this, we need to look a bit more closely at the pin routing. So, back to the source file, where we look for the mixer setup for the AD1981_HP model quirk
<crimsun> mixer setups are of type struct snd_kcontrol_new
<crimsun> so we're looking at ad1981_hp_mixers[]
<crimsun> Next, find the PCM Playback elements
<crimsun> The brief version, without referring to the AD1981 data sheet, is that we're looking at the 0x11 node id
<crimsun> So, go back to the codec output and look at Node 0x11
<crimsun> The critical piece of information is in:
<crimsun> Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x17, nsteps=0x1f,
<crimsun> so, we need to override the amp setup by using snd_hda_override_amp_caps()
<crimsun> note that 0x1f will give distortion over and beyond 0x17
<crimsun> so we need to cap the nsteps at the offset value
<crimsun> (the offset value is known as 0 dB)
<crimsun> so, this function ends up looking like:
<crimsun>                 snd_hda_override_amp_caps(codec, 0x11, HDA_INPUT,
<crimsun>                                           (0x17 << AC_AMPCAP_OFFSET_SHIFT) |
<crimsun>                                           (0x17 << AC_AMPCAP_NUM_STEPS_SHIFT) |
<crimsun>                                           (0x05 << AC_AMPCAP_STEP_SIZE_SHIFT) |
<crimsun>                                           (1 << AC_AMPCAP_MUTE_SHIFT));
<crimsun> so we take this addition, put it in the AD1981_HP case of patch_ad1981(), commit the change, and so on.
<crimsun> (to complicate things, you can also do this from alsactl init, but that's a story for another day)
<crimsun> For the sake of time, I'm going to skip the powerdown stuff and just send an e-mail to ubuntu-devel@ .
<crimsun> Anyhow, that's it.
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-12-27
<owl> hi
<owl> hi
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-12-29
<ThisGuy> anyone on here that can xplain ubuntu thoroughly?
<pleia2> ThisGuy: this channel is for scheduled classes, you might want to check out #ubuntu-beginners
<ThisGuy> ohhhh. thnks
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-12-31
<virtuald> lastlog ipv6
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-01-02
<pigy> hi all
<pigy> want to install in mac power pc, is it possible
<pigy> i dl image from main site, but having issues.
<pigy> not sure if this can even install on power pc
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-12-27
<ish_> anybody here?
<ish_> hi!
<sagaci> hi ish_
<ish_> hey!
<ish_> am new to this community
<ish_> can i know whats happenign in this class this month?
<sagaci> I don't know about the next week, but on the 14-15th of january are the User Days, which you can look over here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<ish_> hmm
<ish_> basics
<ish_> anything related to app development?
<sagaci> ish_: I think there's an app developer week but I'm not sure if it's just been or it's coming up
<ish_> hm thank u :)
<sagaci> ish_: later on -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek
<Listopad2011> hello
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-12-29
<MALKALIAN> HI
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-12-31
<sagaci> happy new year, ubuntu-au :)
<sagaci> #ubuntu-classroom, rather
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-12-27
<DrCode> hi all
#ubuntu-classroom 2013-12-25
<moh919> good day
<moh919> i am asking aboy volunteer/or training in ubuntu company
<moh919> could u help me!
